# Derelict houses



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

started 2015 as i hopefully mean to go on..visited these three sites.not really worth a full report for each one.so just post them as one report

Cottage row...a row of three cottages.nothing in them.but just a lot of class wallpaper.culd not get in the last one.to far gone now.































The second one was a lone house in the middle of the woods.looking at the paperwork it was abandoned in 1983..














































The lake retreat,this last one I could i only get two pics off.its situated in the middle of a lake.so it's going to be a revisit in the summer with a dinghy..I need to see this one.


----------



## stu8fish (Jan 5, 2015)

Love the roof on the last one, millhouse?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

stu8fish said:


> Love the roof on the last one, millhouse?



I don't know..it was a quarry.and been filled in.i could see table and chairs in there.so wondered if it might have been like a relaxation house.


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2015)

That last one is nuts!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

krela said:


> That last one is nuts!


I know..its really bugging me


----------



## krela (Jan 5, 2015)

It looks like a mini winding house.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

krela said:


> It looks like a mini winding house.



I have no idea what a winding house is..when I get there i will do a report on it.


----------



## urban-dorset (Jan 5, 2015)

That last shot, in particular, is beautiful ;-)


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 5, 2015)

You're a very busy man these days. Nice finds, love the old telephone.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> You're a very busy man these days. Nice finds, love the old telephone.



It's really been none stop for me this last eight months.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Been to the first houses myself. some lovely wallpaper and curtains. did you see the other empty cottage on the bend just up from these? number 1?
Great post and pic's


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 5, 2015)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Been to the first houses myself. some lovely wallpaper and curtains. did you see the other empty cottage on the bend just up from these? number 1?
> Great post and pic's



Thank you..Yes I did see it and tried that twice before..but so overgrown now


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ah yes it was painful when I visited last. cuts, scratches and nettle rash for days


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 5, 2015)

Another great report and ace photos. Great design on the three piece suite love it.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jan 5, 2015)

Talk about random, the lake house is the best of the lot. You have excelled yourself once more : )


----------



## HughieD (Jan 5, 2015)

What a perfect trio!


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 6, 2015)

Good collection an good luck with the last house!  looks insane to be just standing there!


----------

